# face painting photos



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

James Kuhn painted his face with a different painting everyday for a year:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...he-year-has-finished-the-365-day-project.html

and James Kuhn's site. http://my.qoop.com/store/190305354700115/136647496904


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn, I wonder how long it took him to do that each day.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well thats just wild... I went to his Youtube site, and some of them are AMAZING, you have to concentrate and stare to even SEE his face, then some of them... are just.... creepy. And not in a Halloween-kinda-creepy kinda way, LOL.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That is wicked!
The corn one scares me for some reason.
LOL
Thanks for sharing!
.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are funny as hell!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

that is very interesting indeed


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The person that painted his face has real talent. I would of never thought of painting a portion of the face. Amazing!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thats awesome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

May help us this year for Halloween in some fashion. who knows?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is some pretty amazing art and talent there but i am just wondering, what in the world makes people do the things that they do?


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Amazing talent, had to look 2-3 times on some of them to see what was and was not painted.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

It looks like the reason 'why' is to sell a book! Pretty interesting art project, though.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was cool,
I watched most of those and then more of other peoples hahah


----------

